# M&P 9 and four clips = $394



## h8ns8n (Jan 10, 2008)

I ordered the 17+1, no magazine safety 9mm today from Bud's and my FFL is only $5 plus the S&W promo. Good deal or what, especially for my first semi- auto purchase. I am ready for it to arrive. I wanted something more concealable but the compact just didn't feel as good in hand to me. Does anyone else carry the full size and how? Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would start with our sponcer Galco and see what they have that you might like. They make some good stuff. Good luck.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet deal!!
How'd you swing that?? One of the LE special prices?
Wow!


----------



## h8ns8n (Jan 10, 2008)

Not LE. www.budsgunshop.com has them for $439 (cdn investments has them in .40 for $419. but I wanted 9mm) and S&W has $50 rebate and two mags.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! Sweet deal! Congrats on finding that. Let's just say I paid... uh... a lot more for mine.  I did get the two free mags though.

I hope you enjoy it as much as I'm enjoying mine. I've found it to be a very reliable and comfortable gun to shoot for my first purchase.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I don't carry mine but I do have the DeSantis thumbreak scabbard for it and it conceals very well, if you prefer OWB carry. For IWB carry just get something that fastens to your belt good ( clip or loops ) they all basically conceal the same, some are a little more comfortable than others but IWB holsters tend conceal equally.


----------



## JJTowman (Jan 1, 2008)

good deal i got my mp40 for $400 after the rebate so far its been a good shooter.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have been quite pleased with my M&P9 and 40. I use a Desanti OWB similar to Maximo's but open top. FBI cant hides very well.

:smt1099


----------

